# Some pictures of Red Kites



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

They are well impressive, been trying for ages to get decent photos of red kites but have not got the right equipment.
What gear have you got?

Kev


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice! One thing I notice tho is its a bit noisy but apart from that very impressive!

Ive got a pic of a red kite too.....










:lol:


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)

spursfan said:


> They are well impressive, been trying for ages to get decent photos of red kites but have not got the right equipment.
> What gear have you got?
> 
> Kev


I have a Nikon D500 I used a 70-300 lens, high shutter speed 1/1250 and ISO of approx 800 and a lot of deleted shots.


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Very nice! One thing I notice tho is its a bit noisy but apart from that very impressive!
> 
> Ive got a pic of a red kite too.....
> 
> ...


Very good I can never capture the red in them like you lol


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Number 4 for me, amazing shots though.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice pics, where did you go to take them? Ive been Watlington Hill a few times and you always see a few circling around up there, will have to take my new camera up there soon and try get more pics :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm always looking up to the sky when travelling on the M40 through the Thames Valley, is this near where you got the shots?


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Very nice pics, where did you go to take them? Ive been Watlington Hill a few times and you always see a few circling around up there, will have to take my new camera up there soon and try get more pics :thumb:


I live in Didcot I got them over the fields behind where I live, there is a couple of houses that feed them.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

well impressed they are great pictures!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Great shots, pitty you had to up the ISO to get a fast shutter speed as they are all quite nosey.

Clarke


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ClarkeG said:


> Great shots, pitty you had to up the ISO to get a fast shutter speed *as they are all quite nosey*.
> 
> Clarke


No, on a bird, they're called 'beaks' :lol:

(Sorry  Leather jacket on the left there, yeah, the black one's mine)


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice images. Re the noise - i like it, i don't think it takes anything away from the image. It adds to it imo.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Viper said:


> No, on a bird, they're called 'beaks' :lol:
> 
> (Sorry  Leather jacket on the left there, yeah, the black one's mine)


Not wise Viper :lol:



alex163 said:


> Nice images. Re the noise - i like it, i don't think it takes anything away from the image. It adds to it imo.


Mmmm ok, each to their own.

Clarke


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Hope you don`t mind mate, but no 4 now adorns my desktop; brilliant !! :thumb:


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2006)

dexter said:


> Hope you don`t mind mate, but no 4 now adorns my desktop; brilliant !! :thumb:


No probs will post some more when I get some decent ones.Thanks for your comments.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Lovely shots, Im not a fan of the "noise" either I must add. However, that said - very well done!! Amazing


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

S63 said:


> I'm always looking up to the sky when travelling on the M40 through the Thames Valley, is this near where you got the shots?


I live in Hazlemere, just outside High Wycombe, there were 20 kites here on Monday Afternoon, apparently a women nearby feeds them chicken pieces.
They fly so close at times you can amost touch them!
Amazing Birds..:thumb:


----------

